# RIP: Fergie and Charlie



## countrybuns (Jun 2, 2011)

When I went down to feed the rabbits this am I was horrified to find 2 of our beloved rabbits dead. Fergie our black lop who's age we aren't sure of as we took her in last February from a family who was going to "let her out to be free in the wild" her food and water from yesterday left untouched and of course no signs of ilness she looked very peaceful. Charlie our lionlop was the bigger shock because she is only a year old and was hopping around the house happily eating lettuce out of the kids hands just a few days ago. She was bonded with Sammy and now I fear I will lose her too. I've scrubbed the cages down and will scrub down the cages of the other rabbits just in case but it is definitely a sad day in our rabbitry.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 2, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of both losses. May they both rest in peace.

Binky free Fergie and Charlie :bigtears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 2, 2011)

We're so sorry for your losses. We've got several we don't know the age of, but have never lost two at once. Binky free Fergie and Charlie, you're love and missed.:rip::cry4:


----------



## AndreaDoris (Nov 19, 2012)

OK,you could say that again.Thanks for sharing this.






__________________________________________________________________
cheap diablo 3 gold|RS Gold


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 20, 2012)

Does AndreaDoris even know what this forum is for ^^^:?

RIP sweet Fergie & Charlie, You two will never be forgotten :rip::cry4::cry2:cry1::in tears:

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## whitelop (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Binky free Fergie and Charlie. :rainbow:

And AndreaDoris is a spammer, I'm going to notify a mod. I'm so sorry that it was posted on your Bridge thread Sarah.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost two of our beloved rabbits within 3 months of each other last Christmas. Cannot even imagine lossing 2 at once. Binky free little ones.


----------



## JBun (Nov 20, 2012)

â¥Ilovemyrabbitâ¥ wrote:


> Does AndreaDoris even know what this forum is for ^^^:?



This is actually an old thread from last year, that a spammer revived


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 20, 2012)

Good catch Jenny!


----------

